# Milling Vise Recommendation



## proxima (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm looking to buy a vise for my grizzly G0704. I've narrowed it down to a 4" Glacern or KBC tool's own branded 4" precision milling vise. KMC also has Magnum 4x4" vise but I don't know too much about those. I've read lots of good reviews for the Glacern but it is a bit pricey and I would have to head cross border to get one. And the only other vise local to me is KBC which there are no reviews for. Which one should I get? Or are there any other vise that I should look into? I know KBC has Kurt vises but those are just way out of my budget.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 20, 2019)

I bought a 6" Magnum brand vise from KMS. I don't recommend it. The castings are very soft and were machined before they had aged properly. The result is more than .010" flatness variation from end to end. I eventually milled the castings flat but they have moved more since then and the vise is again not square or flat. Basically it's a 70 pound paperweight. Of course, my wife became aware of all the grumbling i did about the Magnum vise. She bought me a new Kurt DX6 for Christmas a couple of years ago when KBC had them on sale. That's one of the reasons we are still together after 42 years i guess.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 20, 2019)

KBC carries a Taiwan made vise that might be worthwhile and it's relatively inexpensive. 

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/8-251-004


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 20, 2019)

I went with the 4" shars vice . It was that or the glacer, the debate raged in my head until I just flipped a coin

I'm happy with the shars, no useful comparison as I'm new to this and my previous vice was brutal. I used a Kurt in a class at SAIT and the shars mimics its look and feel




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proxima (Mar 20, 2019)

That's the KBC in house branded one I was referring to, but I have not found any reviews to confirm if it is any good. So I am hesitant to buy it even though it is relatively inexpensive. 



John Conroy said:


> KBC carries a Taiwan made vise that might be worthwhile and it's relatively inexpensive.
> 
> https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/8-251-004


----------



## proxima (Mar 20, 2019)

Shars, I looked at that brand as well, but I can't seem to find them locally here.



kevin.decelles said:


> I went with the 4" shars vice . It was that or the glacer, the debate raged in my head until I just flipped a coin
> 
> I'm happy with the shars, no useful comparison as I'm new to this and my previous vice was brutal. I used a Kurt in a class at SAIT and the shars mimics its look and feel
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 20, 2019)

Shars ships out of USA

I'll own a Kurt before I die...... just not this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 20, 2019)

I have one of these "Magnums" on my drill press. Works great for a drill press. Has no place on a mill for anything but "rough" work. Great for DP stuff.

Same for all other cheap Chinese vises - they are not worth it. Unless for DP - that actually works well. 

As far as Shars goes they may be OK for hobby use when you don't need too much precision - I have one of their double vises 6" from auction on my horizontal mill - seems OK. https://www.shars.com/6-600ds-cnc-double-station-milling-machine-vise-0-0002-1 

For cheaper alternatives try Polish toolmex vise - it saves you a bit over Kurt but not much for more or less same accuracy. https://www.toolmex.com/itemdetail/3-220-0068 they can be found on eBay for under 500.

If you cannot get "cheaper" toolmex or similar I would try auctions and save for Kurt or Orange etc. vise for your main machine. You use your vise all the time - at least take it out of the equation of "why this is not even".


----------



## Dusty (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello there

For what its worth I happen to own a 4" Glacern vise use it with my Craftex CT129N mill/drill a machine slightly smaller than a grizzly G0704. The table is 7" x 20" initially I thought it was too big for my needs although I 've been proven wrong numerous times over the past ten years or so. Purchased same out of the Toronto somewhere in the $350:00 price range with shipping and GST. Pricy yes however one of my better hobby investments by a country mile. Since then I built a speed handle adding a front cover where the handle sits across the vise to reduce swarf from getting inside.  

Bill


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 20, 2019)

so Janger and I bought a Taiwanese Kurt 633 clone each last year. They were $500, but they are flat, rigid, and 'as good' as the Kurt original, at least by my measurements.  They even pass the deflection test with flying colours.

Supplied by Thomas Skinner.  (Janger found them)


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 20, 2019)

I paid around $600 two years ago for original Kurt - sometimes you need to look for good deals its I think the 688 model (6" that opens to almost 9").


----------

